# You DO know how much Mommy really Loves YOU!!!!



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

This little girl has taught me the right way to feed her to give her what she needs. I would have never thought I would be doing this. It's really not bad and I do it because I love her sooooo much. It's cheaper doing it this way; I know exactly what she's getting. So here are some pics which I have wanted to show for a long time. Hope you enjoy!!








THis is a bottom but roast with some pork. I search my local grocery store for discounted meat. There's nothing wrong with it, but the sale date has expired. We also eat the discounted meat sometimes, just not raw!! Lol

Can't get the cutting board out without her knowing. She thinks I'm always cutting meat for her when the cutting board comes out.









She always has to have a test-taste to make sure it meets her standards...








Always room for more and she already had her breakfast of wabbit!!

These little containers can be found at any grocery store or big box store really cheap. You get 4 for $1.00 and they measure out perfectly without having to weigh the food. I don't pack the meat in the containers. I loosely drop the food in and fill 3/4 of the way and she's getting about 1.4 oz. 15-20 minutes of work gives her about 2 weeks (2 meals/day) of food. What I really like about the raw is that I can thaw out my chunk of meat, chop it up, put it in these containers and thaw it again, unthaw it again when I'm ready to feed. This rethawing process doesn't hurt the meat. No nutrients are lost and the dogs don't know the difference. Humans do know the difference and that's why we don't do it this way, but you can for your animals. I usually have 2 containers in the refrigerator thawing out for the next feeding. They thaw out pretty quick, so it's not like she's eating a chunk of ice.









A big thank you to TRACY for all your help! I can never thank you enough for the confidence and reassurance you gave me at the beginning.


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

Very nice!! I really like your pictures! Can you tell me what you have in those containers?? It looks like a nice assortment!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

That is awesome! My two midgets had turkey, sardines, and yogurt last night. The night before they had beef and my OH said they eat better than he does lol as it was fresh from a butcher.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, Lisa, for the great post!! It's people like you and Tracy and others that show pics and give very specific examples that are building my confidence in homemade raw.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I love the blurry tail pic 
It is amazing what we do out of love for our dogs. I used to be vegan, I would struggle even walking past a butchers shop! Now I regularly hack up lumps of animal for the dogs, I chopped up venison heart and liver this morning.
The dogs have to be banished from the kitchen during the process, it gets too exciting for them. So they sit outside the door and whine instead lol.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ruffio N Reinas said:


> Very nice!! I really like your pictures! Can you tell me what you have in those containers?? It looks like a nice assortment!


It's always what I find on sale. We had center cut pork chops one night (the family pack) and I pulled one chop and lightly cooked it in a cast iron skillet. I'm a little nervous about pork, so I don't feed it much. I broke it into small chunks and froze it. While I was cutting up the butt roast, I add the pork. Sometimes I add chicken, cod, just whatever I have that I know she's not allergic to. I really love the raw cause I can add the ester c to it, ACV, Cranberry powder, whatever, and it absorbs so easily into the meat. I have been adding a little yogurt to her meat too. I don't add these extras to the whole mixture. I just add it to the specific container that I'm feeding that day. I feed her in little glass desert bowls.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Huly said:


> That is awesome! My two midgets had turkey, sardines, and yogurt last night. The night before they had beef and my OH said they eat better than he does lol as it was fresh from a butcher.


Aint that the truth!! Your OH has a point!! We should learn from our babies and eat right too. Everyone knows that in order to live/eat right you have to pay, but if we choose to feed/eat badly, we'll pay twice as much!! Lol


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I love the blurry tail pic
> It is amazing what we do out of love for our dogs. I used to be vegan, I would struggle even walking past a butchers shop! Now I regularly hack up lumps of animal for the dogs, I chopped up venison heart and liver this morning.
> The dogs have to be banished from the kitchen during the process, it gets too exciting for them. So they sit outside the door and whine instead lol.


Haha!! They just know it's for them!! You need to post pics of their reactions and your process!! I think we should turn this thread into pics of the raw process and what we do for the love of our babies! I believe it will help those who are considering it, but really afraid of handling raw and knowing what to do.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I also want to add that I don't feed bones at all and I'm not sure if she's getting the right mixture of organs as I don't always feed organs. With that being said, I don't feed strictly raw meat. I rely on S&C and ZP to make up for the bone, organ, cartilage content that she's not getting from just raw meat alone. I do one meal of the raw meat a day and one meal of S&C/ZP. Just wanted to clarify my methods.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

That sounds similar to what I do. My base raw food is bags of minced chicken and minced tripe I get from [email protected] I supplement that with meat from the supermarket - whatever's close to its sell-by date. I also rotate additions of chicken bones, or chopped liver/heart/kidney. I normally sprinkle a little Eden or Acana on the top for crunch, and occasionally some scrambled egg (the chis' absolute favourite). I love knowing that I control exactly what's going into their stomachs, and their diet seems to be working well - both are the perfect weight for their size/age, and people comment on the softness and glossiness of their coats. I was very nervous about raw at the beginning, but I've got so much more confidence now!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This post/thread just made my day.  LOVE it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

SarahJG said:


> That sounds similar to what I do. My base raw food is bags of minced chicken and minced tripe I get from [email protected] I supplement that with meat from the supermarket - whatever's close to its sell-by date. I also rotate additions of chicken bones, or chopped liver/heart/kidney. I normally sprinkle a little Eden or Acana on the top for crunch, and occasionally some scrambled egg (the chis' absolute favourite). I love knowing that I control exactly what's going into their stomachs, and their diet seems to be working well - both are the perfect weight for their size/age, and people comment on the softness and glossiness of their coats. I was very nervous about raw at the beginning, but I've got so much more confidence now!


Yep, you go with what works!! When I tell people Midgie has severe allergies, they just look at me silly cause she looks so healthy, but it takes a lot of work. Haha It's worth it, isn't it!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie wants to come and eat at your house! I'm having trouble getting her to eat anything other than raw chicken though. I may need to slightly cook something else to get her interested.

Odie gets excited when she sees me touch a towel! I always put one down for her when she eats her raw chicken so if she sees me putting out a new towel in the kitchen, she'll run into the dining room where she usually eats. So cute, but I always feel bad when I'm not actually giving her something. 

I eat a plant based diet, but I got over my aversion to raw meat really quickly when I worked at a wildlife park. Cutting up butchered meat is nothing compared to cutting up whole day old chicks with scissors! Yuck. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Aint that the truth!! Your OH has a point!! We should learn from our babies and eat right too. Everyone knows that in order to live/eat right you have to pay, but if we choose to feed/eat badly, we'll pay twice as much!! Lol


Yeah he got take out that night LOL LOL LOL



woodard2009 said:


> I also want to add that I don't feed bones at all and I'm not sure if she's getting the right mixture of organs as I don't always feed organs. With that being said, I don't feed strictly raw meat. I rely on S&C and ZP to make up for the bone, organ, cartilage content that she's not getting from just raw meat alone. I do one meal of the raw meat a day and one meal of S&C/ZP. Just wanted to clarify my methods.


I do the same 

AM- They get Primal
PM- RAW



Brodysmom said:


> This post/thread just made my day.  LOVE it. Thanks for sharing.


You helped teach us  How many years did you pester me slightly before I decided to go that way?



KrystalLeigh said:


> Odie wants to come and eat at your house! I'm having trouble getting her to eat anything other than raw chicken though. I may need to slightly cook something else to get her interested.
> 
> Odie gets excited when she sees me touch a towel! I always put one down for her when she eats her raw chicken so if she sees me putting out a new towel in the kitchen, she'll run into the dining room where she usually eats. So cute, but I always feel bad when I'm not actually giving her something.
> 
> ...


I buy the ground Oma's Pride but when I got to the store I get it ground too as that is how they like it. Do you cut up chicken breast or is it ground? Could it be something in the texture? Also try mixing chicken and another protein together


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Dang, I keep saying I'll never do "real" raw but it can't be that hard. I do notice the increase cost of prepared raw now that I have three!!! Perhaps you have inspired me to try it. I give them little pieces of lean raw hamburger when I am cooking something that uses it. They love it.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Yep, you go with what works!! When I tell people Midgie has severe allergies, they just look at me silly cause she looks so healthy, but it takes a lot of work. Haha It's worth it, isn't it!!


Another thing I am still testing with Huly. According to his allergy report he is allergic to beef and fish. One thing I have noticed is while he is still allergic to raw beef he is not allergic to raw seafood of any kind. I have heard it something with is being raw vs cooked.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Jayda said:


> Dang, I keep saying I'll never do "real" raw but it can't be that hard. I do notice the increase cost of prepared raw now that I have three!!! Perhaps you have inspired me to try it. I give them little pieces of lean raw hamburger when I am cooking something that uses it. They love it.


Raw feeding doesn't have to be complicated. I have been feeding raw for about 2 and a half years now and it has become second nature to me. 
I also find it an economical way to feed, ZiwiPeak is a luxury item here, I certainly couldn't afford to feed it exclusively to 3 dogs. Like Lisa I get the reduced meats from the butchers and supermarkets when possible. It does mean our (tiny) freezer has more dog food than human food in it, but it is a small price to pay


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Huly said:


> Yeah he got take out that night LOL LOL LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Midgie's allergy bloodwork shows she's allergic to turkey and a holistic vet said she's allergic to chicken. I take both those test to heart, but I question is it really the chicken/turkey she's allergic to or the hormones and antibiotics? I've fed her organic chicken in which she's done well on so it seemed. Since she has so many environmental allergies, she still always itches so it's hard to tell with the food, but I do know she didn't break out with hives or have any drastic change when she ate it.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Midgie's allergy bloodwork shows she's allergic to turkey and a holistic vet said she's allergic to chicken. I take both those test to heart, but I question is it really the chicken/turkey she's allergic to or the hormones and antibiotics? I've fed her organic chicken in which she's done well on so it seemed. Since she has so many environmental allergies, she still always itches so it's hard to tell with the food, but I do know she didn't break out with hives or have any drastic change when she ate it.


Huly just pukes LOL or gets a snotty nose. Yeah but I think the blood allergy tests are based off cooked meats.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

how awesome is that!!!  what a great momma u are! look at all those containers full of meat! :albino:


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> how awesome is that!!!  what a great momma u are! look at all those containers full of meat! :albino:


I know right!! I'm a bad mommy when it comes to my hubby and kids tho. I hate cooking, so like last night we just had grilled cheeses and hubby cooked them for me! He's such a good boy!! LOl


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

woodard2009 said:


> I know right!! I'm a bad mommy when it comes to my hubby and kids tho. I hate cooking, so like last night we just had grilled cheeses and hubby cooked them for me! He's such a good boy!! LOl


HAHAHAHA!!! :lol: that is too cute! omg i LOVEEEEEEE grilled cheese sammiches! i asked my bf to make me one one day and...it umm...burnt..how can u burn toast?? LOL but i still ate it...crunch crunch! ccasion9: i cant cook either! LOL. but i sure can bake :]


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> HAHAHAHA!!! :lol: that is too cute! omg i LOVEEEEEEE grilled cheese sammiches! i asked my bf to make me one one day and...it umm...burnt..how can u burn toast?? LOL but i still ate it...crunch crunch! ccasion9: i cant cook either! LOL. but i sure can bake :]


Ha!! I didn't say I can't cook! I said I don't like to cook! Lol I make a killer Lasagna, crockpot roast, meatloaf, ribeye steak, garlic roasted green beans, etc., etc.. I'm very lazy when it comes to cooking tho and if I can get out of it, I do. I was easier when I didn't have kiddies cause I just wouldn't eat or I'd nibble, but I feel guilty now, like I'm not being a good mother! Lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

woodard2009 said:


> Ha!! I didn't say I can't cook! I said I don't like to cook! Lol I make a killer Lasagna, crockpot roast, meatloaf, ribeye steak, garlic roasted green beans, etc., etc.. I'm very lazy when it comes to cooking tho and if I can get out of it, I do. I was easier when I didn't have kiddies cause I just wouldn't eat or I'd nibble, but I feel guilty now, like I'm not being a good mother! Lol


ohhhhh heyyy!!!! :foxes15: LOL!  well i can make...hmm...pancakes and eggs? LOL :lol: mmm i love food <3 atleast ur hubby can cook too so ur doing great as a momma! u have too many mouths to feed, can't expect to feed em all :nthink:


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow, exiting too see how others do things  thanks for the look hihi


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

She looks like she eats better than I do.  I hope to get back to feeding raw, my dogs seemed to like it better.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

quinnandleah said:


> She looks like she eats better than I do.  I hope to get back to feeding raw, my dogs seemed to like it better.


I believe you're right. They do eat better than we do. They know what's good for them and if given the choice between kibble and raw, I guarantee you they'd choose raw. Or given the choice between cookies and similiar treats, they'd choose raw. Lol


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I totally agree. My lot are all raw fed, but Delilah is a hoover who will eat anything. We had pizza yesterday, and she enjoyed a piece of green pepper from the topping (she loves all salad, fruit and veggies) but refused point blank to eat a tiny piece of the crust! They just don't see grains/carbs as food anymore.


----------

